# Petting/touching rabbits ears



## rabbits4me (Feb 9, 2014)

You know how when your holding a rabbit and touch at the base of their ears they stand up and put their heads up? Why do they do it and why are some rabbits more responsive over it than others?


----------



## FreezeNkody (Feb 10, 2014)

Could be just a more sensitive spot.


----------



## PaGal (Feb 10, 2014)

Maybe it's just that buns personality quirk. My girls don't really like being petted even now. My male does not react when you pet his ears and loves having the base of his ears massaged. He always has.


----------



## rabbits4me (Feb 11, 2014)

Hmmm.. Well all five of my rabbits do that and they are all different breeds and ages so I find it slightly strange. M


----------



## Hkok (Feb 11, 2014)

Our male love getting his ears petted or be petted on the base of the ears. Specialy if he can get in a postion were it uncomfortable for us


----------



## blwinteler (Feb 14, 2014)

Both of mine relax their ears when I rub there. They seem to love it.


----------



## lovelops (Feb 14, 2014)

All 4 of mine and they are different breeds love to have their ears touches, petted stroked. No problems. I even give little massages around the ears and my lop loves it.. no problems..

Vanessa


----------



## Magick_mogwai (Feb 14, 2014)

Hkok said:


> Our male love getting his ears petted or be petted on the base of the ears. Specialy if he can get in a postion were it uncomfortable for us



Sounds just like Gandalf. He loves that too and often complains at me when I have to move from whatever uncomfortable position he got me into


----------



## Tammy B (Feb 14, 2014)

Stewie loves to be patted the more the better..He loves to have his ears stroked ALL the time ...he'll fall asleep as you do it.
Now he didn't like it at first or being patted in general but over these past few wekks i have worked with him on it and it seemed to make a difference.I think it all takes time and depending on the bun some may never get used to it i guess just like there are certain things we don't like Haha but he is truning out to be one helll of a lil dude..Sooo funny


----------



## rabbits4me (Feb 15, 2014)

Mine like getting their ears pet nut when I hold them and pet their ears they stand up a bit and put their heads back.


----------

